# Empêcher Spotlight d'indexer certains répertoires particuliers



## hegemonikon (25 Mai 2005)

Après avoir installé Tiger j'ai voulu réinstaller Fink, j'ai été surpris de trouver la compilation plus lente que d'habitude: en effet Spotlight indexe en temps réel le dossier où se passent les compilations (/sw/src).

Après quelques recherches je suis tombé sur un site qui explique très bien les arcanes de Spotlight .

Voilà l'astuce:

Pour empêcher Spotlight d'indexer un répertoire en particulier (avec Préférences Systèmes > Spotlight > Confidentialité on ne peut exclure qu'un volume complet) il faut éditer le fichier :
_
_rules.plist

_qui se trouve dans le répertoire_ : 

/.Spotlight-V100/

_Le plus simple étant de lancer dans un terminal (si vous avez installé les outils de développement ce qui est le cas si vous voulez Fink):

_sudo /Developer/Applications/Utilities/Property\ List\ Editor.app/Contents/MacOS/Property\ List\ Editor /.Spotlight-V100/_rules.plist

_Puis d'ajouter sous _EXCLUDE _une chaîne (_String_): /sw/src_
_Enfin de sauvegarder.

Bien sûr n'allez pas trop bidouiller là-dedans si vous ne savez pas ce que vous faites.

Bonne chance


_



_


----------



## daffyb (25 Mai 2005)

très bien, je le note 
J'avais trouvé la compilation Fink plus lente en effet


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (26 Mai 2005)

Merci  C'est bien utile ça car je confirme la lenteur, j'avais pas penser à ca !


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mai 2005)

Y a-t-il une différence entre l'astuce précédente et l'onglet *Confidentialité* des Préférences Système / Spotlight ?


----------



## daffyb (31 Mai 2005)

je me suis "penché" hier soir sur la compilation Fink et sur Spotlight.
Il semblerait que Spotlight n'indexe pas les fichiers objets. Donc Spotlight ne doit pas ralentir la compilation... il ralentit à la limite la décompression des archives en indexant les .c et .h etc.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (31 Mai 2005)

Ok mais c'est quand même plus lent et j'ai des problèmes de compatiblité. Et + que ce qu'il y en a d'annoncés. Je vais refaire une install complète...et recompiler des heures...


----------



## brome (31 Mai 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Y a-t-il une différence entre l'astuce précédente et l'onglet *Confidentialité* des Préférences Système / Spotlight ?


Je trouve la question de GrandGibus très pertinente.


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (31 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la question de GrandGibus très pertinente.



Oui mais dans confidentialité, on ne peux ajouter que des dossiers issus du dossier de l'utilisateur. 
Donc si vous voulez ajouter '/sw/src/', ça ne marche pas (en supposant que vous ayez une destination d'installation standard).

Deuxièmement, j'ai ajouter un dossier 'bidon' pour voir si le fichier de l'astuce était modifier, mais il ne l'est pas.


Alors est-ce vraiment lié ?

A mon avis cela fait la même chose mais pas au même niveau  (bien que je n'ai pas testé l'astuce , au niveau du fait que ça empechait bien l'indexation)


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Juin 2005)

BeNBiBiFoKe a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans confidentialité, on ne peux ajouter que des dossiers issus du dossier de l'utilisateur.
> Donc si vous voulez ajouter '/sw/src/', ça ne marche pas (en supposant que vous ayez une destination d'installation standard).




C'est vrai que la manip. n'est pas intuitive, mais en affichant ton dossier (/sw/src) qui est par défaut caché par le Finder, tu peux très bien le rajouter. Dans le menu du Finder, tu fais _aller au dossier_. Remplis avec le nom de ton dossier, et fais-en un raccourci dans la barre de gauche. 

Ainsi, le dossier caché devient accessible de n'importe quelle fenêtre de recherche de fichiers proposée par mac os, dont celle de spotlight.

C'est ainsi que j'ai procédé pour ma part pour tous mes répertoires de prog !


----------

